# GFK oder Folie



## benmao (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe gerade eine Ausgabe Mai 2003 der Zeitschrift Kraut- und Rüben vor mir liegen.  Dort wird der Bau eines Teiches mit Polyesterharz und Glasfaser (also GFK) beschrieben.  Als Vorteil dieser Lösung sehe ich, dass ich den Rand steiler gestalten könnte und Sand einarbeiten könnte bzw. man auch gut einen Filtertank integrieren könnte. 

Wie schaut denn das preislich aus. Wird wahrscheinlich ein Stück teurer sein als mit Folie? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung? 

Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

soweit ich weiß muss man da beim Einbau extrem aufpassen, dass es keine Spannungen gibt, und vor allem; wie groß soll der Teich werden?  und wenn man vorher vernünftig gräbt kann man auch mit Folie super Uferzonen machen... da wir 35.000 Liter haben hat sich bei uns die FRage nie gestellt


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo Ernst

GFK Teiche sind Quasi unverwüstlich  und GFK Teiche sind Quasi unverwüstlich :evil

wenn du deinen Teich wirklich ausgeplant  hast ,das heist die Planung mindestens 10 mal umgeschmissen, ist GFK eine gute Wahl 

wenn du nach einem Jahr merkst das ist dann doch nicht die Form dann ist GFK KAC.E

ich würde PE oder EPDM Folie bevorzugen ,zumal GFK verarbeiten unter umständen gefährlich werden kann (Dämpfe und Extreme Brandgefahr (Selbstentzündung) bei falscher Mischung)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo Ernst,
möglicherweise ist die Ausgabe schon zu alt oder es ist die falsche Zeitschrift. 

Es gibt günstigere Möglichkeiten einen Teich zu bauen und auch flexiblere.


----------



## benmao (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Lucy, 



Lucy79 schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß muss man da beim Einbau extrem aufpassen, dass es keine Spannungen gibt, und vor allem; wie groß soll der Teich werden?



Man muss wahrscheinlich den Untergrund gut verdichten.
Der Teich soll ca. 20 m2 Fläche umfassen, siehe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38014

Ernst


----------



## benmao (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Patrick und Jörg, 



Patrick K schrieb:


> wenn du deinen Teich wirklich ausgeplant  hast ,das heist die Planung mindestens 10 mal umgeschmissen, ist GFK eine gute Wahl ...
> 
> 
> ich würde PE oder EPDM Folie bevorzugen ,zumal GFK verarbeiten unter umständen gefährlich werden kann (Dämpfe und Extreme Brandgefahr (Selbstentzündung) bei falscher Mischung)




Ich will den Teich schon möglichst gut planen, da ich ohnehin noch warten möchte, bis die Tochter größer ist.

Das mit der Gefährlichkeit würde ich in Kauf nehmen. Ich war mal Chemielaborant, da hatte ich öfter mit gefährlichen Stoffen zu tun.






Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Ernst,
> möglicherweise ist die Ausgabe schon zu alt oder es ist die falsche Zeitschrift.
> 
> Es gibt günstigere Möglichkeiten einen Teich zu bauen und auch flexiblere.



Es soll do eine Art chinesischer Teich werden, mit Felsen statt Pflanzen am Ufer.  
Folie und dann mit Beton einen Felsen modellieren wäre aber evt. eine Alternative? 

Kennt jemand den Zoo am Meer in Bremerhaven? Da wurden ja jede Menge Becken mit Felsen angelegt.  Weiss jemand, wie das realisiert wurde? Beton? Wie abgedichtet? 

Heute war ich im Alpenzoo in Innsbruck.  Da gab es auch ein großes Fischbecken mit moeellierten Felsen.  Diese waren wahrscheinlich so ein Harz. 

Ernst

Edit:
Ich werde die Entwürfe hier ins Forum stellen und bin zuversichtlich, dass keine schlechte Lösung rauskommt.


----------



## Kitara (4. Mai 2013)

Wir haben einen kleinen Teich mit Bachlauf aus GFK (Epoxi) letzten Sommer gefertigt. Wenn man handwerklich etwas geschickt ist und eine fachlich gute beratende Quelle hat die einen bei den ersten Schritten hilft, kann man da viel in Eigenleistung machen.

Letztes Jahr






Dieses Jahr nach ein bisschen Umgestaltung  (bitte das ganze Chaos übersehen, wir bauen um und es ist Dauerbaustelle)





Bachlaufteil kurz vorm Befüllen





Hier wurden gerade die Steine anlaminiert





und so sah es noch ohne Steine aus 





Falls du Fragen hast kein Problem. Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein paar Anregungen geben.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo Kitara 

Trocken sieht es schon mal sehr gut aus hast du auch Bilder wo alles befüllt ist (Totalaufnahme)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kitara (4. Mai 2013)

Was heisst trocken? Auf einem Teichbild war schon Wasser drin  

Da hatte ich letztes Jahr mal ein Video von den Kaskaden gemacht. Den Kies haben wir gestern wieder rausgenommen, grün sieht es doch schöner aus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L20aYnZSyC8&sns=em

Teil der Kaskaden





Ganz oben ist die Quelle





An den äusseren Bachlaufrand kommen die Woche noch __ Azaleen










Und wir werden das Wasser nochmal ersetzen, ist durch das Graben zuviel Erde reingekommen und gestern dann noch Ölspäne durchs Sägen 

Leider spielt das Wetter für schöne Sonnenaufnahmen grad nicht mit  (ist ja klar, wenn man grad schon Urlaub hat)


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

also Felsen betonieren geht auch mit Folie...  unser BAchlauf ist auch so entstanden, und ne Ufergestaltung ist sicher auch kein Problem...


----------



## benmao (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo, danke für die Infos und die Bilder.  
Anscheinend haben beide Varianten ihre Vor- und Nachteile. 
Ich mache jetzt erstmal die Planung weiter mit dem Wissen, dass man mit dem Polyester extremere Konturen machen könnte.  Ob ich dann wirklich Polyester statt Teichfolie nehme, entscheide ich erst später. 

Viele Grüße
Ernst


----------



## drwr (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo,

mein Teich ist aus GFK - bilder im Anhang - , zuvor hatte ich einigen Folienschrott.
Der Vorteil von GFK : man kann jede Form nachbilden, ich habe sogar in einer Wand Stufen laminiert um gut in den Teich steigen zu können.
GFK ist unverwüstlich - meiner besteht seit über 6 Jahren und kann jederzeit unproblematisch erweitert werden. Erst neulich habe ich ein Becken für Meßinstrumente dranlaminiert.
Wenn man einige Hinweise beachtet ist laminieren nicht schwieriger wie tapezieren.
Man muß allerdings sehr sorgfältig arbeiten.
Weder brennt es bei der Verarbeitung - so ein Unsinn - nocht bringt es einen um,.
Wichtig wenn ich am Boden laminiere : das Gemisch ist schwerer als Luft und bleibt wenn kein Wind durchpfeift lange am Boden, wenn ich mich dann dort zum Mittagsschläfchen hinlege würde ich logischerweise ersticken, denn wenn es schwerer wie Luft ist herrscht dort Sauerstoffmangel. Wenn ich mich aber an die Verarbeitungsanleitungen halte ist das kein Problem - nur für Theoretiker, die noch keinen Teich laminiert haben.
Ich habe einen Teich aus 4 Becken, alles laminiert, und vorn eine Quarantäne auch laminiert und einen Bachlauf sowie eine Meßkammer, alles laminiert.
Nach 4 Folienteichen hatte ich einfach die Schn... voll, wenn wieder eine Eisplatte ein Loch verursacht hatte.
Nie wieder Folie, nur noch haltbare Sachen.
Und keine Falten und jede Form ist möglich, was will man mehr.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo 

Hier in Wikipedia.de kannst du den UNSINN denn ich hier erzähle nachlesen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebstoff#Anwendungsrisiken_7

Anwendungsrisiken von Chemisch härtende Klebstoffe



> Aufgrund der während der Aushärtereaktion freigesetzten Reaktionswärme sollten beim Anmischen von 2-Komponenten-Klebstoffen die vom Hersteller im technischen Datenblatt angegebenen Klebstoffmengen unter keinen Umständen überschritten werden. Zu große Mengen können sonst zu einer Kettenreaktion (Temperaturerhöhung → Reaktionsbeschleunigung → Beschleunigte Freisetzung von Reaktionswärme → Temperaturerhöhung) und letztendlich zur Selbstentzündung führen.



Gruss Patrick 
der 10 Jahre lang mit dem Sch.....s die Kühlkoffer von LKWs repariert hat


----------



## benmao (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo Wolfgang,




drwr schrieb:


> mein Teich ist aus GFK - bilder im Anhang




Die Bilder fehlen leider.  Ansonst klingt die Sache mit dem GFK aber sehr gut. 
Insbesondere dsd mit dem Eis und den Treppenstufen sind sehr gute Argumente.   Das Pendel schlägt bei mir jetzt deutlich Richtung GFK aus. 


Hallo Patrick, 



Patrick K schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klebstoff#Anwendungsrisiken_7



Bei Deinem Link steht:
Cyanacrylatklebstoffe können bei Anwesenheit von Wasser (z.*B. auch bei zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit) schlagartig reagieren...

Bei dem Link gehts um Klebstoffe.  Es gibt zwar GFK mit Acrylharz, aber Cyanacrylat finde ich nur im Zusammenhang mit Klebstoff.

Ernst


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo 

ja sorry ich vergaß,es war ja Unsinn und Glasfaser wird ja nicht (zusammen) geklebt , also vergesse was ich geschrieben hab und mach das so wie Wolfgang dir sagt wird schon nix passieren.

(das mit dem Link tut mir leid ,aber du kannst ja mal alles durch lesen)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Der einzige Grund, warum ich einen Folienteich habe, und keinen GFK , ist der, daß --

ich kann es mir finanziell nicht leisten !


----------



## benmao (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Man muss wohl mit 35 bis 40 Euro pro m2 rechnen, wenn man es selbst macht? 

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?p=135316

In meinem Fall also rund 1000 EUR. 

Ernst


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo Ernst,
Deine Preisansage ist wohl eine reale Rechengröße (und nur die halbe Wahrheit). Hinzu kommt noch der Untergrund, denn "auf Dreck" (ebenso Sand, ...) sollte man nicht laminieren... .
Die Einwände zur Gesundheitsgefährdung sind ernst zu nehmen. Um es richtig zu machen, muss man in "Vollschutz" laminieren. Atem- und Handschutz alleine kann reichen, da eine (einmalige oder sehr seltene) Aktion an der freien Luft nicht gleich zu chronischen Schäden führt - alles auf eigene Gefahr. Der Klebstoff kann in großen Mengen überhitzen, gerade bei erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit. Mit Cyanacrylaten ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.
Bei richtiger Handhabung ist sicherlich nichts dergleichen zu befürchten, denn GFK ist ein gern und viel verwendetes Material. Bei allen positiven Eigenschaften gibt es auch Schattenseiten: liegt eine Glasfasermatte erst mal blank, so kann man beinahe zuschauen, wie das Material von Wasser und Dreck "unterwandert" wird. Der ausgehärtete Kleber ist weder licht- noch witterungsbeständig, und bedarf daher eines dicken Auftrags in der letzten Schicht, oder regelmäßiger "Nachpflege" durch Reinigen und Nachbehandlung. Das wird gerne übersehen. Bei effektiven Schichtdicken viel größer als Folie kommt man dennoch zu vergleichbaren oder besseren Haltbarkeitsdaten.
Ich würde mich daher nicht an GFK "vergreifen", sondern mir jemanden zur Hilfe holen, oder auf GFK verzichten.


----------



## benmao (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Mit Cyanacrylaten ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.



Cyanacrylate? Ich dachte, es handelt sich meist um Polyester plus Peroxide als Härter? 

Ernst


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: GFK oder Folie*

Hallo Ernst,
da hast Du freilich recht . Ich hätte mich wohl erst mal schlau machen sollen, bin beim Überlesen des Threads darauf hereingefallen. Ich kenne den Geruch vom Laminieren, und den von von Acryl-Lacken (speziell wasserbasierten). Daher fand ich die Cyanacrylate nicht verkehrt. Im Falle einer radikalisch oder feuchtigkeitsinitiierten Polymerisation von Epoxiden sind die Gesundheitsgefahren bei ordnungsgemäßer Laminierung ein wenig geringer. Wenn beim Laminieren was außer Kontrolle gerät, sind die Folgen dann aber weitaus geringer .


----------



## benmao (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Welches Harz sollte denn verwendet werden? Polyester oder Epoxid?

Ernst


----------



## Kitara (8. Mai 2013)

Wir haben Epoxid benutzt, es soll leichter/einfacher zu verarbeiten sein als Polyester. (unser Teichbauer hätte uns bei Polyester auch nicht geholfen)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/index2_g.html

Lars hat Polyester benutzt und es scheint wohl tagelang gestunken zu haben, aber möglich ist es auch. Ich habe bei uns nur beim Verarbeiten was gerochen und das nicht mal schlimm.
Aber Handschuhe, Mundschutz und Brille sind (auch wegen der Glasfasern) Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## benmao (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,



Kitara schrieb:


> Lars hat Polyester benutzt und es scheint wohl tagelang gestunken zu haben,



Ich habe mal eine Rückwand für das Aquarium mit Polyester, Glasfasern und Quarzsand modelliert. Ja, das hat fürchterlich gestunken. Ich glaube es war das Styrol, welches als Lösungsmittel enthalten ist. Diese Wand musste ich zwei Wochen wässern, bis der Geruch grossteils weg war.


Ernst


----------

